# Our Sweet Dichi, Annie, A New Angel



## Calliesmommy (Feb 27, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss...

RIP beautiful Annie...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry you lost your beautiful Annie. Rest in peace beautiful girl.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Annie. What a beautiful and sweet girl. Run free at the bridge, Annie.

I am sure you will welcome another golden in your life when you are ready.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful, beautiful girl. I'm so sorry that she had to leave. Bless her heart, and yours too.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She was absolutely beautiful. I'm so sorry for your devastating loss.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh wow, she was so young. I'm sorry you lost her, it was far too early.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry that you lost your beautiful Annie at such a young age. Godspeed sweet girl!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful, special Annie. We lost our Daisy recently so know the heartbreak that you're currently going through. Daisy will be looking after your girl at the bridge for sure.

When you're ready I think loving a new golden in Annie's honour would be good for you. We would like another one one day, but not yet.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nobody could relate more to your beautiful tribute than another golden lover in mourn. Sadly, there are lots of us. Annie was a gorgeous girl, a true beauty inside and out. Pain of losing her truly balance love and joy of having her. And no matter how much it hurts we are all ready to go the same road again, as we know this pain is a bargain comparing with what we get in return. Your Annie has a special place in your heart and no other dog will take it away. 

Run free, play hard, sleep soft sweet Annie, your family will never forget you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Annie.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Annie is a beautiful angel. She was in your lives such a short time. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss, she sounds like such a special girl. Wishing you much comfort and peace in this time of grief.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Annie was a beautiful girl and she will be in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Annie!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. She was a beautiful girl. And I certainly understand you feeling about getting another golden. It is strange that just a couple of hours ago my youngest brother called and we were talking the loss of our sister's beagle, Jazz. My sister had said when she and her hubby took Jaxx in for her finaly trip, he said he would never have another pet, not after losing their much cat and then Jazz in a coupel of weeks time.

But that night he was on the computer "checking" about a dog to adopt. Said after almost 18 years of having Jazz, he couldn't stand not having a dog there. I told my brother that to me when you love a dog as much as we love ours, when we are without them it si almost like being without air or water, it is almost impossible to live without one in our lives They have just become such a part of our lives that we have a hole ther that needs to be filled. No dog can ever replace another, but you just let your heart grew and make more than enough room for the new one to etner, and that is usually in minutes!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

My heart is heavy for you. Your golden girl looks so heavenly in her pictures. You know she is in heaven with that ball, playing with all the others who have gone before. Rest in peace.
Godspeed~


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

She was adorable.. RIP..big hugs to you..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Annie. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed beautiful girl.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest easy sweet girl.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you and your husband.

I too remember the days of crying in the supermarket or crying while pumping gas. 

She was beautiful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Annie was a beautiful girl.

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet Annie


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss of Annie. She was truly beautiful, and obviously loved a lot. We all know the pain you're feeling, and the sense of loss. In the beginning it's so unreal isn't it? It is like you're waiting for them to be there, and you're always listening for them, and your routine and daily activities take a drastic turn. They are never here long enough, no matter their age. Thinking of you and your family, wishing you comfort and peace.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She was so beautiful. What a sweet, sweet face. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am just so sorry you lost your friend, she was so beautiful!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I want to thank all of you for your beautiful messages. Each one is so touching and means the world to us. It is still so surreal. It does help to know that there are kind, understanding friends (that you have never even met). I share your losses with you all as well.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

She really was a beauty, you can just tell. I am so sorry for your loss. Sleep softly lovely girl. Hugs to you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Annie i know only to well how hard it is to lose a true friend like many others on this lovely warm and friendly site.

It has taken me about 17 years before i could name another golden after my first rescue golden i have had another dogs but its taken me all this time before i could name another Charlie in her memory.

I always thing a house is so empty without a dog to greet you.

Sweet dreams Annie play hard at the bridge with the other dogs up there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prov31*

Prov31

I am so very, very, sorry to read about your loss of Annie-she was an absolutely gorgeous girl and I love the pic of she and the Groundhog toy! DON'T THINK I HAVE EVER SEEN such a big GROUNDHOG TOY!!

With all the love you and your family have to give, I hope that you will share it with another sweet Golden!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What a lovely tribute to a beautiful girl. So sorry she had to leave you so soon.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss....


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Dear Miss Annie,

You will be missed.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Annie. Please take solice in the fact that you helped her find "peace". It is the hardest but also the best thing we can do for our pets. Take care.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I too wish to celebrate her life, as she sounds like the Best of the Best. I know there are not enough tears you can shed to flush out the grief. These are our children and many of us have experienced the horrible hole it leaves in our hearts when they leave. Annie left you way too soon, but her memories and life live on through you.

I hope and pray you get to a mind/heart set that you might consider another, because a *House is not a Home without a Golden,* sorry and I know I am biased, but it just isn't


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She was so absolutely beautiful. I am so sorry for the heavy weight on your heart.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Annie, such a beautiful girl. I remember when I lost my girl Ginny going into our local pet shop to buy Christmas presents for our dogs and crying because they had a beautiful hedgehog - much like the one in your picture - and knew I wouldn't be buying it because Ginny was no longer with us.

I hope that you can open your hearts once again to our beautiful breed and that the right pup comes along for you - you will know when it is right

"OUR DOGS NEVER REALLY DIE
THEY JUST SNUGGLE DEEP INSIDE THE SAFETY OF OUR HEARTS 

GENTLY SETTLING DOWN TO SLEEP AMONGST THE MEMORIES WE HAVE SHARED

AND FROM THAT SAFE PLACE THEY VENTURE FORTH WHENEVER WE CHOOSE TO REMEMBER THEM"

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Annie


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet beautiful girl. The loss of each pup is so hard as they love us so unconditionally. My heart goes out to for your loss. No golden ever replaces another one, they help to fill the void left by the ones that leave. She is now at the bridge telling all of the pups about her wonderful family and waiting until you can all be together agin.


----------



## momofduncan (Jan 13, 2012)

You are not alone in your pain. We come here to grieve and now feel your sadness. 

She was so beautiful. Truly sorry for your loss of her.


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies (Feb 24, 2012)

Prov31 said:


> With the heaviest heart and tears that can cause floods, I wanted to share with folks who truly understand, that we helped our beautiful Annie find peace on Saturday. She was the sweetest and most wonderful dog that any family could ever hope for and often wondered what we did to deserve her. We loved her passionately and she returned the kindness. She was almost 10 years old and had been going downhill for about 3 months. Still, we thought we had more time.
> 
> She came to us from Dichi Goldens, and quickly claimed our hearts. She loved the young and old and made us laugh every day. We have thousands of pictures of her (thank goodness for digital cameras). We also have 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and they are visibly sad too. She was their leader and they adored her.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful girl, I love Annie's face, looks so much like my 10yr old sweetheart Abbey. 
Your words are a sweet but powerful memorial of a family member. Not a child, nor spouse or sibling, but they win their place as a true 'blood relative' family member. Love how you stated, '*I think that it would honor her to love another dog.' *Only a dog lover can understand this statement.
My heart and prayers go out to you, and hope one day you can look through those many photos of Annie and smile again at the sight of them without tears but with laughter,
in her memory of the good times,
Bailey's and Abbey's Mom, Cynthia


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers go out to you and your family. Your Annie was a beautiful girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

You came to the right group. We understand you pain and loss. So sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Once again, thank you for the kindness, compassion and sincere understanding. I'd have to say that each day this week has gotten a slight bit easier. We are able to talk about Annie and tell funny stories without automatically sobbing. I was actually proud of myself this morning, because I did not wake up and start crying or being sad. Well, that was until I saw the beautiful, beautiful picture that Steve posted of Annie. Steve, thank you very, very much. She was a true beauty--inside and out. Can someone send more Kleenex tissue?


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss! We went through it last June with the loss of our Samantha....who happens to look identical to Annie. "Sam" was a Surfurr x Amber puppy from Dichi, born 12/15/2000. We could not have asked for a sweeter, better dog. We have a new Dichi Golden now, Lucy (part alligator :doh, but she's a sweetie at a little over 8 months old.

I hope Annie and Sam are playing right now!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Annie and Sam are related--that explains the sweetness. I'm sure that they are running and chasing balls! I'm glad that you have another Golden to love. Hopefully the "alligator" will turn into a little lamb  Who are Lucy's dog parents? We are lost without Annie around here. We are looking forward to having another Golden to love, but she was so special, it makes the loss even harder. 



silental said:


> I am so sorry for your loss! We went through it last Jume with the loss of our Samantha....who happens to look identical to Annie. "Sam" was a Surfurr x Amber puppy from Dichi, born 12/15/2000. We could not have asked for a sweeter, better dog. We have a new Dichi Golden now, Lucy (part alligator :doh, but she's a sweetie at a little over 8 months old.
> 
> I hope Annie and Sam are playing right now!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

so very sorry, she is beautiful


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Prov31 said:


> Annie and Sam are related--that explains the sweetness. I'm sure that they are running and chasing balls! I'm glad that you have another Golden to love. Hopefully the "alligator" will turn into a little lamb  Who are Lucy's dog parents? We are lost without Annie around here. We are looking forward to having another Golden to love, but she was so special, it makes the loss even harder.


Lucy's parents are Harley and Tiffany. We picked her up on Aug. 15, 2011. :crossfing on the "lamb". LOL. 

Here's the link to the thread with posts (including photos) from me and others who got pups from their litter: :wave:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...707-upcoming-dichi-litter-tiffany-harley.html


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the link. I hadn't kept up on the puppy threads, as I'd been caring for a senior girl. Those pictures of Lucy and Maverick and Oliver really brightened my day and gave me some hope. I'll keep following that thread from now on  



silental said:


> Lucy's parents are Harley and Tiffany. We picked her up on Aug. 15, 2011. :crossfing on the "lamb". LOL.
> 
> Here's the link to the thread with posts (including photos) from me and others who got pups from their litter: :wave:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...707-upcoming-dichi-litter-tiffany-harley.html


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. My thoguths are with you.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Prov31 said:


> Wow, thanks for the link. I hadn't kept up on the puppy threads, as I'd been caring for a senior girl. Those pictures of Lucy and Maverick and Oliver really brightened my day and gave me some hope. I'll keep following that thread from now on


Not many posts recently on the litter. Could be they're all up to their ___ in "alligators".


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been absent the last few weeks and I missed this thread. I am so sorry about Annie. I know how much you loved her and how special she was. My heart really goes out to you. I came to this section today to remember Magic who left us 1 year ago today. We still miss her so much but remember her with smiles more often than tears. I know Annie and Magic are the best friends waiting for us on the other side.

Jazz took her loss very hard. It took a long time for her to stop looking for her. I hope your guys recover quickly. We did add Maverick in August. He is the sweetest boy and we couldn't be happier. Jazz loves him and they are now the best of buddies. Please let me know if and when you open your heart to another Dichi baby. So many hugs to you and your husband!

Chris


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Annie had such soft features, such a pretty girl. I can see that her personality was just as gentle. So sorry.


----------



## mari (Oct 13, 2011)

Your Annie was beautiful and I am so very sorry for your loss. We lost our first Golden, Sienna (Amberac Surfurr x Dolly) at 10 1/2 yrs old in July 2011 and the grief was overwhelming. Ellen from Amberac led us to Dichi when we were ready and now we have Kula (Dichi's Hawaiian Gold) born 9/2/11 from Harley x Pudge.

The top left picture of Annie on your original post looks a lot like Kula's perpetually happy face and the bottom photo reminds me a bit of Sienna. I found a lot of comfort on this site when we lost our girl and while we waiting for the new addition to our family. I hope it has brought you some peace as well.


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

So sorry, she was a beautiful girl.

Thinking of you.
xx


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. Her goodness shines out in every picture, how you will miss her.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

sorry, she was a beautiful dog with a great name(my name too)


----------

